

Google Glass Lifestream - sabalaba
http://www.stephenbalaban.com/google-glass-lifestream
Download for OSX
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;api.lambdal.com&#x2F;static&#x2F;LambdaBackup.zip<p>Source
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lambdal&#x2F;LambdaBackup
======
engtech
Black Mirror S01E03: The Entire History of You was a pretty decent episode of
a Twilight-Zone-like show about the dark side of having a video recording of
your entire life.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2089050/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2089050/)

~~~
JTon
Never heard of this series before so I googled it. Fun fact: according to a
source on wikipedia Robert Downey, Jr. has optioned the episode The Entire
History of You, to potentially be made into a film by Warner Bros. and his own
production company Team Downey.

------
sabalaba
Hey HN: Stephen from Lambda Labs here. Here's the link to the github repo if
anybody wants to port this to something other than OS X. Ideally it would
implement PTP
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picture_Transfer_Protocol](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picture_Transfer_Protocol))
instead of using `adb pull`.

[https://github.com/lambdal/LambdaBackup](https://github.com/lambdal/LambdaBackup)

~~~
lnanek2
Hmm, so it pulls the photos from the Google Glass regularly from the device
over the Android Debug Bridge. Why not just use the Google APIs to get them
after they enter the Instant Upload folder on the web? You wouldn't need
debugging mode enabled then.

~~~
sabalaba
This way, they never hit a web server. Thus, it's significantly more secure.

------
sabalaba
It seems that the site is under a heavy load.

Download for OSX
[http://api.lambdal.com/static/LambdaBackup.zip](http://api.lambdal.com/static/LambdaBackup.zip)

Source
[http://github.com/lambdal/LambdaBackup](http://github.com/lambdal/LambdaBackup)

Animated GIF [http://www.stephenbalaban.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/out...](http://www.stephenbalaban.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/out.gif)

------
lnanek2
Hmm, "Service Temporarily Unavailable" from
[http://www.stephenbalaban.com/google-glass-
lifestream](http://www.stephenbalaban.com/google-glass-lifestream) .

Maybe it is regular screenshot pulls from your Google Glass put together into
a diary of sorts? Microsoft actually has a lot of good work on this, they had
a wearable recording pendant in their labs for a while.

~~~
sabalaba
Fixed.

------
kevinbluer
Awesome...look forward to giving it a try!

I started to play with a similar (although somewhat less automated approach)
thing here: [http://glass.bluer.com](http://glass.bluer.com)

Combining with other sources (Memoto, phone cameras, etc) could be interesting
too.

~~~
ErikAugust
[https://glassnost.me](https://glassnost.me) \- Join in the fun here...

~~~
kevinbluer
Oh awesome! Done :)

------
driverdan
What kind of impact does this have on battery life? How long will it go on a
charge?

------
brackin
Funny to unexpectedly see my front room on Hacker News

